# Medidor de Modulacion para TX FM



## fdesergio (Mar 26, 2011)

Subo este Medidor de Modulacion para TX de FM, hice la PCB, espero le sirva a alguien, en la PCB los 2 condensadores  ceramicos tienen la opcion para colocar sencillos si consigen los valores que son 200pF y 180pF si no se pueden colocar asi 100pF + 100pF  y 150pF + 30pF, por eso existe el espacio en la PCB, chauuuuuuu


----------



## dalsaur (Abr 1, 2011)

porfa alguien me podria explicar en que consistes el Medidor de Modulacion.., no lo comprendo muy bien, cual es su funcion 
saludos


----------



## COSMOS2K (Abr 1, 2011)

Hola:

Esta bien el esquema y el PCB, pero me gustaria saber como se calibra y con que criterios se hace el ajuste.

Saludos

COSMOS


----------



## fdesergio (Abr 1, 2011)

Bueno antes que nada yo no diseñe este medidor solo la pase de una revista, _ademas existe un error en el esquematico el condensador de 180pF a la entrada es realmente de 180nF_, aca coloco el metodo de ajuste tambien de la revista, 

"El potenciometro de sensibilidad (10k) lo pondremos en la posicion en la que mas alta  y con menos distorsion escuchemos la señal iradiada por el TX, en estas condiciones podemos ajustar el potenciometro de salida (100K) para que el indicador muestre el 75 que sera la desviacion de frecuencia expresada en Khz, este procedimiento no es el mas correcto o exacto pero es el mas sencillo y da una aproximacion suficiente para las necesidades comunes, una forma mas exacta seria inyectar una señal de 1Khz con una amplitud de 0.8Vpp y ajustar el potenciometrode salida (100K) hasta leer el 75 en el indicador, la diferencia entre ambos metodos es escasa y a efectos practicos inapreciable"



dalsaur dijo:


> porfa alguien me podria explicar en que consistes el Medidor de Modulacion.., no lo comprendo muy bien, cual es su funcion
> saludos



El medidor "mide" el porcentaje de desviacion de la frecuencia central o portadora como efecto de la modulacion producida por la señal moduladora (audio)


----------



## homebrew (Abr 2, 2011)

Hola amigo ese seria mas bien un VU meter ya que hay muchos factores que afectarian el comparar la escala del medidor con los khz desviados por nuestro tx.
Diferente balistica del medidor, diferentes respuestas a las diferentes frecuencias de audio producen indicaciones diferentes en el medidor.

Aca les dejo un medidor de modulacion para fm que si bien no es un BELAR, el principio de medida es el mismo y la forma aceptada en comunicaciones de medir la modulacion en fm.

Ademas este es el link a la web del autor donde hay mucha info interesante

http://users.tpg.com.au/users/ldbutler/DeviationMeter.htm

Saludos


----------



## COSMOS2K (Abr 16, 2014)

Hola:

Como te ha dicho homebrew el esquema que citas es mas bien un Vu-Meter.

El esquema que ha publicado homebrew es un medidor de mudulacion pero para la banda de 144 MHz.

Si realmente queremos medir la verdadera desviación en FM obligatoriamente se necesita un medidor digamos de los profesionales, como los SAYROSA, RACAL, MARCONI u otras marcas, tabien un analizador de espectros si tiene la opción de medir desviaciones o bien si es lo suficientemente rápido para poder medirla de manera visual.
No cabe duda que hay otros métodos a nivel de laboratorio que dan muy buenos resultados y son muy exactos, pero se reqiere hacer mediciones en el oscilador con equipos y sondas que no interfieran en el susodicho oscilador, cuando este menos liado intentare hacer un tutorial de como hacerlo con el equipo minimo.

Los medidores de desviación son equipos muy difíciles de diseñar a nivel aficionado, por ello no hay mucha información por la RED, a mi personalmente me gustan los SAYROSA, concretamente el 252, del que tengo el manual técnico con los esquemas, realmente cuando ves su interior y el esquema te das cuenta del porque no se encuentran esquemas por iternet a nivel aficionado, y la dificultad de su construcción y calibración, ya que estos equipos se conectan a la salida de RF y miden directamente la desviación de la portadora, concretamemnte el SAYROSA llega a medir hasta 1,5 GHz, con lo que la complejidad del aparato esta garantizada.
Espero haberte ayudado, o por lo menos esa ha sido mi intención.

Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 16, 2014)

dalsaur dijo:


> porfa alguien me podria explicar en que consistes el Medidor de Modulacion.., no lo comprendo muy bien, cual es su funcion
> saludos


Hola a todos , caro Dalsaur , un medidor de modulación es un equipo que mede lo nivel de porcentagen de modulación en % , esa modulación puede sener en amplitud (AM) o en desvio de frequenzia (FM)de la portadora de tu emissor.
Para tenermos 100% de modulación en AM , la potenzia de pico instantanea es de 4X la potenzia de la portadora sin modulación de audio , o sea solamente lo carrier (frequenzia de la portadora), haora para si tenermos 100% de modulación en FM broadcasting o sea musica en 88 hasta 108Mhz , es nesesario un desvio de 75Khz en torno de la frequenzia de la portadora. Haora para si tenermos 100% de modulación FM en lo canal de sonido de televisión analogica es nesesario un desvio de 25Khz en torno de la frequenzia de la portadora ( en ese caso generalmente la portadora de audio es 4,5Mhz a mas que la portadora de video), haora para comunicaciones de voz en equipos transceptores que enpleian la modulación FM tenemos para 100% un desvio de 5Khz en torno de la portadora de RF.
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## miguelus (Abr 17, 2014)

Buenos días.

Efectivamente, los Analizadores de Modulación son equipos complejos, y  como todos los equipos de medida su realización está fuera del alcance de la mayoría de los aficionados (y de muchos profesionales).

Un Medidor de este tipo muy utilizado durante muchos años es el Racal – Dana  9009 del que no me queda más remedio que hablar bien ya que es el que tengo 

He estado viendo en Internet el SAIROSA 252 comentado por KOSMOS2K y tiene muy buena pinta, no lo conocía.

La verdad es que por internet se puede encontrar mucho Instrumental procedente de SurPlus en perfecto estado de funcionamiento y a precios razonables.


Sal U2


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 17, 2014)

miguelus dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Efectivamente, los Analizadores de Modulación son equipos complejos, y  como todos los equipos de medida su realización está fuera del alcance de la mayoría de los aficionados (y de muchos profesionales).
> 
> ...


Hola Don Miguelus , si seguramente estas en todo lo correcto , pero hasta haora yo solamente explique a grueso modo su principal función a lo conpañero Don dalsaur.Lo medidor que trabajo actualmente es uno Alta Gamma HP8901B lo qual tiene mucho mas funciones inbutidas en el alem de sinplesmente medir indice de modulación AM , FM , PM ( ese mede potenzia de Rf de la portadora , frequenzia de la portadora , frequenzia de lo audio demodulado , distorción de lo audio demodulado y algo mas que haora no me recuerdo). Antes de tener ese excelente equipo en manos yo trabajava con un viejo medidor de Modulación Marconi TF2304, pero ese era con mostrador analogico. otro equipo mui bueno es lo BOONTON 8210 MODULATION Meter.

!fuerte abrazo a todos desde Brasil!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## elgriego (Abr 17, 2014)

Buen dia ,Interesante Hilo este de los medidores de modulacion,Ud perdonen ,Mi intento de renuncia latinoamericanista ,pero!!! solo por este tipo de cosas ,Es decir adquirir instrumentos de este tipo, a precios irrisorios,,,,hubiera preferido nacer ,el el pais del Norte.Y No me vengan con traerlo a nuestra querida Argentina,que si llega???, desde su origen en los EEUU,nos puede salir un ojo de la cara,y no hablemos ,De que algun paisano de estos pagos ,lo venda por ML,ya que seguramente el costo de usado ,superaria el valor de un auto cero kilometro jajajaja.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/HP-8901B-Modulation-Analyzer-/300530476273


Saludos a todos ud, Hermanos de Nuestra querida y compleja America Latina.

El Griego.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 17, 2014)

elgriego dijo:


> Buen dia ,Interesante Hilo este de los medidores de modulacion,Ud perdonen ,Mi intento de renuncia latinoamericanista ,pero!!! solo por este tipo de cosas ,Es decir adquirir instrumentos de este tipo, a precios irrisorios,,,,hubiera preferido nacer ,el el pais del Norte.Y No me vengan con traerlo a nuestra querida Argentina,que si llega???, desde su origen en los EEUU,nos puede salir un ojo de la cara,y no hablemos ,De que algun paisano de estos pagos ,lo venda por ML,ya que seguramente el costo de usado ,superaria el valor de un auto cero kilometro jajajaja.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/HP-8901B-Modulation-Analyzer-/300530476273
> 
> ...


Exactamente Don ELGriego ,seguramente  Dios sape que hace porque si yo vivese o morase en los EEUU , gastaria todo mi salario en el Ebay , jajajajajajjajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaja.
!Fuerte abrazo a todos!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## COSMOS2K (Abr 17, 2014)

Hola:

Como he comentado entre el SAYROSA 252 y el RACAL 9009 yo me quedo con el SAYROSA, simplemente por ser un poquito mas moderno, además de cubrir hasta los 2 GHZ frente a los 1,5 GHz del Racal, pero estas no son todas las razones, el Sayrosa incluso llega hasta los 4 GHZ, lógicamente tiene un error a estas frecuencias, pero su margen de medida comienza muy abajo, del orden de los 1,5 MHz creo recordar.  En si el SAYROSA es muy utilizado por los técnicos de emisoras de radio ya que al comenzar su frecuencia muy abajo se puede controlar también la modulación de AM de las emisoras de radio comercial.
En si es un poco mas moderno además de tener PLL para el correcto enganche de la frecuencia portadora.
Tengo los manuales técnicos de los dos, si necesitas alguno dimelo.

Respecto a la adquisición de equipos de medida aquí en España yo tengo varios contactos, no es necesario recurrir a EBay, de hecho yo nunca compro en EBay, pues en muchas ocasiones me llegan equipos para reparar o calibrar verdaderamente maltrechos aun cuando en EBay su vendedor dice lo contrario.
Hoy los equipos de hace algunos años (entre los años 80 y 2000) se encuentran relativamente bien, además de ser equipos concebidos sin obsolescencia programada y además reparables y calibrables, pues los modernos requieren un complejo ordenador con GPIB y un montón de programas (1 para cada marca y 1 para gama de modelos) con el fin de poder calibrar los equipos de manera profesional, que es como se debe de hacer.

Yo en la medida de lo posible compro equipos de test de esa franja de tiempo, siempre hablamos de equipos de alta gama o gama profesional, pero siempre hay algún que otro que ha de ser moderno por narices por sus necesarias características, un ejemplo son los generadores de funciones arbitrarias, ya que para calibrar ciertos equipos son indispensables, y solo los mas modernos tienen las características necesarias, pues los de hace ya algunos años carecen de ellas o no llegan a las frecuencias deseadas.

Como he citado cuando tenga un poco mas de tiempo intentare hacer un tutorial a nivel laboratorio de como determinar la frecuencia de desviación en FM, ya que en AM con un simple osciloscopio se puede medir.

Saludos.


----------



## crimson (Abr 18, 2014)

Nomás como para agregar un garbanzo más al guiso dejo este medidor de desviación:








Saludos C


----------



## COSMOS2K (Abr 18, 2014)

Hola:

Gracias Crison, el esquema ya lo conocía, de hecho tengo el esquema, sin el resto de información, asi que considero muy interesante la información que me faltaba.
El tema es que solo sirve para una franja de frecuencias en la banda de aficionados de 2 metros, lo interesante es que sirva para un gran ancho de banda como el Sayrosa 252 o el Racal 9009, cosa ya muy complicada, pues se necesitan circuitos PLL transistorizados de gran ancho de banda, además de enganchar en la frecuencia fundamental, nada de frecuencias bajas y luego multiplicar como son casi todos los receptores/transmisores del mercado, aunque esa tecnica reporta muchas ventajas, pero no valida para los medidores (hablemos solo de medidores de desviación en FM).
Yo he estado elucubrando sobre el tema, y es peliagudo, hay que llegar a un cierto compromiso que intentare detallar a ver si entre todos hacemos un diseño que sea lo mas avanzado posible.
Se trata de que la señal de entrada entre por dos caminos distintos, un de monitorización para el enganche del PLL (transistorizado) a la frecuencia fundamental de la portadora, y la salida de control del PLL tenga "digamos" una red RC en la que el condensador tenga una cierta capacidad con el fin de que la modulación no afecte el control del VCO en cierta medida ( estoy pensando al mismo tiempo que escribo asi que igual escribo alguna burrada sin sentido) co lo que se mantendrá en la frecuencia aun con una cierta variación del la desviación del transmisor, digamos que el condensador genera un retardo. A continuación se divide la frecuencia del VCO por un numero (aun sin determinar) el cual controla un circuito de ventana que trocea el otro camino que seguía la portadora en su entrada, se acondiciona a niveles lógicos después de un divisor por un numero aun sin determinar como se ha hecho con el primer camino PLL-VCO , si ambas salidas se comparan con otro PLL en frecuencias mas bajas y manejables por ejemplo con un CD4046 podemos tener en su salida de comparación una tensión igual a la diferencia en frecuencia de ambas señales, si el 4046 controla desde los 0,2 a 4,9 V en la mitad de su banda de trabajo o sea los 2,3 V mas o menos seria el "0" de modulación, si tenemos el medidor polarizado con una referencia de tensión de 2,3V y no hay portadora la aguja estaría inactiva (suponiendo que el "0" fuese en el centro de la escala, si el caso es que el "0" esta en el inicio habría que implementar además de un rectificador en puente de diodos schottky para que solo se moviese en un solo sentido, además de alguna solución o engorro eléctrico mas con el fin de depurar el circuito.

No cabe duda que lo que describo esta lleno de fallos y carencias, pero solo es una idea para estimular a los mas interesados en el tema y que saquen sus interesantes conclusiones.

Saludos.


----------



## dalsaur (Abr 19, 2014)

Ok. Se puede decir que un tx esta sobre 
modulado cuando el sonido suena semi distorcionado (al gunos picos ) y este asu ves hace que la fundamental se riega por la portadora. Otra cosa que he notado es que algunos pll como el veronica. El audio va en loa diodos varicap de alli esque se necesita una buena modulacion


----------



## miguelus (Abr 19, 2014)

Buenos días.

El concepto “Sobre Modular” en sí mismo no dice nada, habría que referirse al conjunto Emisor/Receptor y el tipo de Modulación empleada.
Si tenemos un Receptor diseñado para una modulación FM de ± 7,5Khz, su filtro de FI tendrá que tener un Ancho de Banda suficiente para que pase esa modulación sin que sea recortada, en este caso el ancho del Filtro de FI será de ~20Khz. Si empleamos un filtro más ancho entonces la Relación S/N empeorará, ya que, a más ancho de banda tendremos más ruido.
Si miramos las especificaciones de los Receptores Multi-Modo veremos que todos disponen de  Filtros de FI con varios anchos de banda conmutados  a voluntad.
Si su correspondiente TX desvía más de 7,5Khz estaríamos “Sobre Modulando” y la señal en el Receptor estaría fuertemente distorsionada.

En el caso que nos ocupa, FM comercial, si desviamos más de la cuenta, ± 75Khz, los receptores que posean buenos Filtros de FI, producirán distorsión  ya que no dejarán pasar la señal en su totalidad, paradójicamente los buenos Receptores pueden producir más distorsión que los malos Receptores.
Si en el PLL inyectamos más cantidad de señal de audio que la necesaria, la desviación en frecuencia aumentará, si esta desviación es elevada, podremos interferir en canales adyacentes (interferencia Co-Canal).
Cuando realizamos de modo “casero” un TX de FM tenemos una tendencia innata a que nuestro Transmisor suene mejor que los de los demás, esto se consigue subiendo la desviación.
Esto supone un grave error ya que no estamos seguros de lo que estamos emitiendo y podemos estar molestando a canales adyacentes.
Si disponemos de un Analizador de Modulación estos problemas los superamos con facilidad.
Pensemos que la primera norma, cuando transmitimos, es no molestar a nadie.

Sal U2


----------

